# offset smoker baffle



## stiffyman (Jan 26, 2010)

I will be modifying my bar-b-chef offset to add a baffle, I have seen where people baffle it the lenth of the box or half the length, I was thinking of going 3/4 of the length any thoughts form someone who had done this, thanks


----------



## jirodriguez (Jan 26, 2010)

The idea I like and am going to try is use smaller adjustable baffles. Instead on one long baffle, I will make 5-7 smaller ones that vary in length from 10" to 5" then I can mix and match and adjust the gaps between them to dial in the flow of heat.


----------



## soafung (Jan 26, 2010)

i need to get some pic's, but i did one baffle and 3 tuning plates.  worked out really well.


----------



## smoking gun (Jan 26, 2010)

I have 3 baffle plates in my SNP with a cast iron plate above the first one. (firebox end) Usually my temps are even on both ends and only 5 degrees off on windy days. It took a few tries to get the spacing right but once I did I made a small punch mark to relocate them after cleaning. The cast iron helps protect meat on that end from temp spikes and also helps recover temp when the pit is opened and closed.


----------



## stiffyman (Jan 26, 2010)

Thanks for replies, so instead of one maybe make a rack or a glide  to slide different size's of metal sheets from one side to the other? 
 I like that, what is a tunning plate?


----------



## pineywoods (Jan 26, 2010)

Check out this thread some good drawings of baffle plates 

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=54542


----------



## ddave (Jan 26, 2010)

Sounds similar to what I did.

I used 3 tuning plates.  One each of 10", 8" and 6".  The baffle and plates are all 1/8" steel.



Temps are pretty even and so far has worked pretty well.

Dave


----------



## jirodriguez (Jan 26, 2010)

Sorry for the confusion. What I described are the tuning plates, several pieces slid from side to side. My understanding on the baffle is a piece right at the firebox to divert the heat down and under your tuning plates. But don't quote me on that.... lol.


----------



## rickw (Jan 27, 2010)

Here's how Horizon made mine.



It's a sliding convection plate.


----------



## ddave (Jan 27, 2010)

The Horizon one is SWEET because you can adjust it mid smoke.  That's cool. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Dave


----------



## chefrob (Jan 27, 2010)

i did mine pretty much like dave's .......


----------



## silverwolf636 (Jan 27, 2010)

Here's one I built in one of my systems. It works fantastik:




Here's w/out the grillin rack in


or you can use it w/the grillin rack in:


----------

